# Topics > General topics and testing > Discussions and suggestions for improvement to the portal >  MasterPass

## Airicist

masterpass.com

----------


## Airicist

"MasterCard запустил MasterPass в Украине, технология уже работает на 2000 украинских сайтов"

July 15, 2016

----------

